

Empirical data on TDD: What went wrong? - mnemonik
http://www.elfsternberg.com/2010/02/09/wrong-job-sept09oct09/

======
regularfry
It looks like the author is a glass-half-empty kinda guy. The sentence
immediately preceding that justifying the conclusion that something "went
wrong" is:

> The results of the case studies indicate that the pre-release defect density
> of the four products decreased between 40% and 90% relative to similar
> projects that did not use the TDD practice.

Sounds like a net win to me - possibly 35% more effort, for a possibly 90%
"better" product. 90%relativetosimilarprojectsthatdidnotusetheTDDpractice"

